# Rifle fair market Values



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

I recently inheireted a number of rifles when my father passed away. I do not know much about guns or what they are worth. I was looking for a website that deals with used guns and can give me an approxamite fair market value on several different Handguns, Rifles, And Shotguns. Also i am looking for a forum dealing mith used gun buyers, as I am looking to sell majority of them. Anything will help. Thank You, Matt


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would be very interested in possibly purchasing some of the guns you have. please send me a pm and let me know what you might sell. Thanks


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

+1 to Gunbroker.

Pretty easy to search the closed auctions to determine what somebody actually paid for a particular model and chambering.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

any lefty bolt actions in there?
I believe there is a Blue Book of Gun Values online


----------

